# Can't get excited about upcoming ED



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

What's wrong with me?
Was so excited about the the ED of my M3 last year (3rd M3, 1st ED). Granted it was my first ED, and I was "all keyed up" over it and still am to be honest. But now it's 5 weeks before my next ED for a 5'er and I just can't get excited over this. Not sure if it's the car or the timing between or what. :dunno:


----------



## hk328 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hehe, it was the same way for me too until about 3 days before when I started packing for the trip. I'd say it is the time in between


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe you're anticipating that driving the 5 Series won't be nearly as exciting as driving the M3 on the Autobahn and particularly in the twisties. :dunno:


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it a short trip? What's your itinerary? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Bimmer App


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm preparing for ED #11 (M5) and am looking forward to the time in Italy; less so the car. I'm in Europe on business 2-3X per year and for once I'm not coupling any work with the M5 pick-up.

You'll be fine once you get there but there is nothing like the first time you see your brand new BMW in Munich.

dk


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, something is wrong with you. Think about sitting down on your new driver's seat, look down at the odometer, and think about the smile you'll have seeing <0.5 miles on your new 5er. Then enjoy breaking her in.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll go and pick it up for you.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Did you downplay this one a bit too much... ??

"Nah, i am used to ED already... nothing new to see... business as usual"

Although it might be true, then maybe what you need is some spice in your life!!

NWS - http://api.ning.com/files/Cg4h5lYi5...SophieMonkSpiceUpYourLifeGoVegetarianPETA.jpg


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

DrivenByF30 said:


> Did you downplay this one a bit too much... ??
> 
> "Nah, i am used to ED already... nothing new to see... business as usual"
> 
> ...


+1 on the jalapeno!

Itinerary done:
07/20 - depart DFW
07/21 - Arrive Munich 12:30pm
07/22 - Dachau / Munich
07/23 - Acquire 1 528iX at the Welt - drive to the official picture place then head toward Koln (no set stop)
07/24 Auto-Und Technik-Museum then wind up in Koln
07/25 - Spend the day in Koln (Ludwig Museum/Kolner Dom) end the day driving to Bruges
07/26 - Spend the Day in Bruges
07/27 - Drive from Bruges to Paris Drop Off point
07/27-08/2 Paris / Versaille etc.
08/03 - arrive back at DFW

Not a big trip really. I've been to Paris several times, but the gang that's going with me have never been, so I was talked into going and be "tour guide." (And Paris is just another city to me with a couple of interesting buildings.) Now, the Auto-Und Technic, Koln, Bruges - that's exciting to me. (Been to Koln before and love it.)

I think really SD hit the nail on the head. I'm picking up an economical Daily Driver, not an M3. (think that's why I added all the toys I could.) At first I thought well, it's not been a year since I've done an ED, but that's not it, as thinking about the tour and the Welt etc, that's exciting to me. Perhaps as the time to leave gets closer, I'll get more excited.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

i just thought about something...:


"With ED, how can you get excited ?"


----------



## nonstopdoc1 (Jan 29, 2012)

DrivenByF30 said:


> i just thought about something...:
> 
> "With ED, how can you get excited ?"


lol :rofl:


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Should have got the 550... :rofl:


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

FastMarkA said:


> Should have got the 550... :rofl:


Unlike others, I don't HAVE to drive a 535xi, I CHOOSE to drive a 528xi for daily driver :smirk:


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

OK, OK. I took your hint.....

Yes, I *will* go over and pick up the car for you. Just pay my airfare and I'll even cover my own accomodations over there.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> OK, OK. I took your hint.....
> 
> Yes, I *will* go over and pick up the car for you. Just pay my airfare and I'll even cover my own accomodations over there.


If I can keep the air miles hhehehehe


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Done


----------



## GTR-Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Somes more isn't better, it's just more. 

The 528 will be a great daily driver! Stuff can get in the way of the fun though. Three years ago, I was less excited buying my 335 than any other car to that point. It's been a great car, and I'm keeping it as a winter car (xDrive FTW), but there was so much stuff going on in my life at that point that it wasn't really a 'great' experience. It wasn't ED (the Welt kind), but even so I thought I should have been more excited.
I did ED with the M5 last month and it was great. My wife and I got away for 10 days or so and had a most enjoyable time. The M was part of the excitement, but I think part of it was focussing on the event and enjoying it to the fullest. We did a fair bit of hiking, which had nothing to do with the car, and that ticked all the right boxes too.
I'll stop short of offering you advice (heck, I don't even know you!), but encourage you to strip away all the other stuff that's going on and bring some focus to the trip. And enjoy!


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

stonemik and I coincidentally did our first ED's on the same day back in September and we were both pretty excited  

However, unlike him, I'm already excited for my next ED in 2014


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

I make a couple of trips a year to Europe. I usually combine a place I have been before and somewhere new. That combination keeps it interesting to me wether I am in a BMW, train, bus, aluminum tube in the sky or afoot. 

With freedom of an ED, take your "tour" to where they are interested and somewhere new for yourself.

Cheers


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Interesting. I found the planning and waiting very exciting. I actually felt the delivery part of anti-climatic. My emotion elevated as I was approaching the car and 5 seconds later, literally, I was like "oh.... that's it, it is over? done? anything else??."


----------

